# Either way someone will be disappointed



## Dream.dream

I feel bad. I want a boy but am pretty sure baby is a girl ( I call it her all the time and gunna feel bad if its a boy ) but oh wants a girl badly so we can have one of each 

However my son is very set on having a brother and has even said if its a brother ill be happy but if its a sister ill be sad . I feel bad like no matter what someone will be upset .


----------



## Misscalais

Aww lol don't worry Hun. I'm sure once bub arrive no one will care whats between its legs. I know it's easy for me to say but when we had our 2nd boy we were just so in love with him, I would have preferred to have a girl, hubby wanted a girl both times but once bub is in your arms that feeling fades away. I hope you get another little man though I think it's a brothers bond in awesome, I may just be a bit biased here though lol when do you find out?


----------



## TwilightAgain

Aww I'm sure everything will work out for everyone. If you have a little girl then try talking your son round by saying he has an important job to do - to love and protect his little sister and watch out for her. Maybe reinforce the fact that he will be able to play in the mud/play football with her so he knows that a sister can be just as awesome having a brother.

As for you, I hope you get your girl but if not I'm sure you won't care once bubba is born. I've read countless stories of mums being so happy in the end that the GD is a distant memory. I myself always thought I'd only like a girl but then I started watching a family of 2 boys on youtube and it somehow made that preference go away as I saw how lovely boys are - especially playing together. If you're interested look up 'LoraandLayton'. Watching their boys play together melts my heart and now I can honestly say that I don't have a preference.

Good luck, I hope you get your little miss but know that everything will be ok if you don't, but make sure you give yourself time to grieve.


----------



## Dream.dream

It's not me that care I will be happy either way. Baby's dad wants a girl .

I'm just worried my son won't have the same bond with a sister


----------



## onetwothreebp

I can relate to this. I desperately want another son, OH really wants a daughter because like yours, he wants one of each. Several of his friends have daughters and he's said he has always wanted that bond. Since this is our last, I know he'll be really quite upset if we have a boy but I genuinely don't know what I'd do with a girl!!


----------



## Dream.dream

I don't know what i would do with a girl either , I'm so use to my boy, 

Ill be happy either way but I'm sure baby's a girl .


----------



## jenniferttc1

I would love another boy, my husband is desperate for a girl. I'm not fussed either way really cause I have my wonderful son, and honestly I was so disappointed when I found out he was a boy, but he's changed my views! I think no matter what both parents and siblings will just fall in love :) For my husbands sake though, I'm hoping this is a girl, cause he wants so badly to have a daughter too and this is our last baby I believe.


----------



## maybebaby3

When do you find out? My DD was desperate for a girl but its another boy. She cried. She's getting over it now tho so i am glad I found out before birth!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I've always wanted a boy and I got my boy, which means this time round I'm not too fussed. But my OH wanted a girl last time, and I know he is hoping we have a girl this time. I will feel bad for him if it is a boy. Although he completely adores our son despite originally hoping for a girl, so I know he will adore the next if it is a boy. My son wants a boy so like you I will have someone who is disappointed :(


----------



## Dream.dream

I go on the 11th of June to find out. He's 4 , and I'm not sure how he will react if its a girl but in glad we are finding out early so if it is we can prepare him for it. I any imagine if we waited until baby was here


----------



## Toms Mummy

Dream.dream said:


> I go on the 11th of June to find out. He's 4 , and I'm not sure how he will react if its a girl but in glad we are finding out early so if it is we can prepare him for it. I any imagine if we waited until baby was here

I am so torn about whether to even find out!... My son will be 4 when the baby is born and I'm wondering whether it'd be easier for him to know before we bring her/him home?


----------



## Dream.dream

I'm more worried of it now because my son is so set on baby being a boy. He comes up and touches my belly and says mommy I want a brother not a sister :( and if it is a sister I want to prepare him and help him deal with being sad before baby gets here .

My heart hurts for him actually .


----------



## Toms Mummy

It's probably a good idea to find out then. When is you scan?

I think we will be finding out as just yesterday my son told my friend and the modwife that it's his brother who's a boy!

I know they'll get over it if it is a girl but best to prepare them beforehand!


----------



## SLCMommy

I understand the feeling. I want a little girl too, and if I have a boy, honestly....I might even cry. I've got a daughter who is 8, two boys who are 6 and 4, and than I've had a 14 week and 16 week loss in 2012 and they were both boys as well. I'm just ready for a fresh start emotionally and I'd love a girl. This is probably our last so if we had a girl we'd feel so complete. 

As far as your son goes, he probably will be disappointed. My daughter is dead set against having another brother. LOL! She wants a little sister too push on the swings and do nails with and stuff like that. Alas, if she doesn't get a sister and your son doesn't get a brother they are young enough where they will adjust. Just like us, if we don't get genders we want we will painfully adjust too. LOL!

It will all fall in place. Baby will be apart of the love and loved regardless of the gender. I think it's just the worrisome and eagerness that make it hard during the pregnancy. Once they are here, in our arms, that will be it. I'm pretty sure you and I would still be a little disappointed, but it will melt away and kind of become a "eh...i guess i can't change it!" feeling. Once we hear it's first cry with it's first breath, nurse the baby, hear it's first coo, see it's first smile...than even that will probably just vanish and while we will always long for another child of that gender, the disappointment won't ever be that strong anymore. xxxxxx ((hugs))


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks SLC :hugs: You're so right about regardless of gender that we will love this baby no matter what x


----------



## SLCMommy

I just wanted to update and say that we are having a GIRL! :)


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats SLCMommy! My daughter wants a girl too, but I know my son will relate better to a brother. So hard to know what to wish for, if anything...probably best just to be surprised!


----------

